

Ask HN: Tech Start-up for people with families? - ashr

Are there instances of people who have families to feed and have successfully started Tech start-ups in US? This is especially important in US because the cost of living is high. What is the thought process of the people who make the decisions that involve huge financial risks, not only for them, but more so for their kids and spouse.<p>If there are any success stories then they would be immensely inspirational to a lot of people out there.<p>Thoughts?
======
gasull
> _This is especially important in US because the cost of living is high_

Cost of living in the US expensive? Have you traveled to Europe or Japan?
_Life is way more expensive in Europe_ , and in some European countries
salaries are way lower than in the US.

It's __raising kids __what is more expensive in the US than in Europe:

* ‘Why Middle Class Mothers and Fathers Are Going Broke’ <http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3079221/>

* The Coming Collapse of the Middle Class <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akVL7QY0S8A>

* The Two-income Trap By Elizabeth Warren, Amelia Warren Tyagi [http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=_IFTf-_9fSsC&...](http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&id=_IFTf-_9fSsC&dq=two-income+trap&printsec=frontcover&source=web&ots=ssAIIrsz4K&sig=UuaimBU4LAu3bAbTI5pZQpPCTzQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result)

 _Solution_ : Move to Europe. I did the opposite. I moved from Europe to the
US, but that's because I don't have kids.

------
mixmax
This guy: <http://mortenlund.wordpress.com/> is a crazy serial entrepreneur
that has started around 40 companies. He was an early investor in Skype,
started antivirus company Bullguard, etc. He has a wife and four kids...

He is in Denmark, but according to the Economist Copenhagen is more expensive
than both New York and SF.

------
zacharye
Here's a thread to get you started:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=288901>

